

We have read and heard enough about Kim Schmitz... - mdariani
http://mdariani.tumblr.com/post/18668825063/kim-schmitz-exclusive-interview

======
mdariani
the first post was just the video on youtube. the second post was on my own
blog combined with an article. as long as it is not possible to delete own
posts on hackernews, you shouldn't wonder when people post similar things
twice.

please change the headline to its first version, not how it is now after an
hackernews admin changed it. thanks.

------
mdariani
changing the headline is censorship too hackernews admin :)

